# Solved: VLC Player audio works, no video



## sportsdude81 (Sep 15, 2008)

Every time i try to play any file in VLC I get no visual, but i do get audio. Also the screen goes black for a second and i get this message that says "your color scheme has been changed to vista basic because this program is not compatible with certain visual elements in windows." By the way my OS is Vista 64-bit and i have a hp pavillion dv6000.


----------



## nycmoonstar (Sep 26, 2008)

Don't take my word for it caz i'm not expoert, but nobody else has replied. to my knowledge, there are very few programs that are compatible with the 64 bit OS whereas there are tonz for 32 bit Vista. Are you sure VLC is one of those few that are compatible with 64-bit Vista?


----------



## sportsdude81 (Sep 15, 2008)

it was working fine for several months. Then this started to occur when i dual booted with kubuntu.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try turning off the extra desktop graphic effects esp. Translucent or Glass effects.
1. Control Panel
2. System
3. Advanced
4. Performance settings
5. Visual Effects. Try Adjust for best performance or a custom setup.


----------



## sportsdude81 (Sep 15, 2008)

That worked. But why would that make a difference?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Something to do with Aero, I'd guess, but who knows these days with such complex operating systems.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

FYI VLC has a new version.


----------



## sportsdude81 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yea, but i don't want to try it on a 64 bit OS until i hear it works, because i have heard there are some bugs.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

There were bugs before, there are bugs now, and there will always be bugs (especially on the Mac with VLC , but that's another story), I would go ahead and install it, there should not be any conflict and you might not hear anything about it on 64-bit.


----------

